# National Hotrod Reunion



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's my take on this year's National Hotrod Reunion at York Raceway:

1:









2:









3:









4:









5:









6:









More photos can be found at:
http://www.adimages.co.uk/national-hotrod-reunion/

and you can join us on Facebook at:
https://www.facebook.com/ADImagesUK


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Do like a nice a hot rod might have to get one as my next project ,maybe a remanufactured 49


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

ivor said:


> Do like a nice a hot rod might have to get one as my next project ,maybe a remanufactured 49


It'd have to be a '34 Ford for me I think!


----------

